# Sticky liquid on budgie's beak



## BudgieLove! (5 d ago)

My budgie has recently been all puffed up and in the same position for an entire day. She slept the entire day and won't move. I know she is sick, but sticky liquid (almost white, kinda clear) is coming out of her beak and getting on her face. I don't know what it is, but it has never happened before. I'm really worried about her health. What's wrong with her?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She is vomiting, you need to get her to an avian vet asap, she may have some type of infection that will only get worse if treatment is not started very quickly. Do you have an avian vet or need help locating one? Birds hide illness vet well and by the time you see symptoms such as what you are seeing the bird has most likely been ill for some time and can no longer hide the symptoms. Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


----------



## BudgieLove! (5 d ago)

Cody said:


> She is vomiting, you need to get her to an avian vet asap, she may have some type of infection that will only get worse if treatment is not started very quickly. Do you have an avian vet or need help locating one? Birds hide illness vet well and by the time you see symptoms such as what you are seeing the bird has most likely been ill for some time and can no longer hide the symptoms. Locating an Avian Vet//On-Line Avian Veterinarian Help


My parents won't let me take my budgies to a vet, they say it's too expensive. What should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When you have a pet it is the responsibility of the owner to give the required care which includes medical treatment. Do you have any money of your own or can you borrow from a relative? Please explain to your parents that this bird is a being that is loved by you and you want to do everything to ensure that she is well cared for and not getting her medical treatment is causing her to suffer with this illness. Unfortunately without proper medical treatment she may not get better, she may have a crop or GI infection of some sort that needs treatment with medication.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

BudgieLove! said:


> My parents won't let me take my budgies to a vet, they say it's too expensive. What should I do?


Would your parents be willing to read this article? As Cody said part of being a responsible pet owner includes vet care. And vets can be expensive. Also, bear in mind that your budgie may be in pain. Please figure out a way to get the money! That little, living breathing, thinking being is entirely dependent on you! 
Do I really have to take my budgie to the vet?


----------



## BudgieLove! (5 d ago)

Yes, I told my parents. She is seeming to get better though because she is starting to eat more and groom herself.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

As Cody mentioned though, birds hide illness. They are experts at it. Considering what you observed, a trip to the vet would be in her best interest. Budgies aren't an expensive pet to buy. Sadly, because of that, alot of people see them as replaceable 😢. But they aren't any more replaceable that an expensive pet, or you and I for that matter. In the end, we can plan to spend many times more than we actually paid for them. Even if she seems to be better, a well birdy check up is so important. As a matter of fact, my LoVey has her well birdy check up the 23rd of this month. I know that if I didn't attend to her health needs, I'd be guilty of neglect. You obviously love your budgie very much! What's her name, by the way? I sincerely hope you can find a way to attend to this extremely important aspect of her care ❤!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

Please ask your parents to read the following:

Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 
Budgies are NOT "disposable" pets simply because they are inexpensive.

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

Diet is ALWAYS a huge part in the health of any animal as is the cleanliness of the animal's housing conditions.

Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.
Talk to your parents and ask if you can do additional chores to earn the money. Explain that your budgie is a living creature that is needlessly suffering.*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*

*Keep the budgie warm and give it Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.
If you don't have any or can't get it, then make it using the information in this link*
*Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*

*If you have a WARM mist humidifier, set it up in the budgie's room.
The warm mist will make it easier for him to breathe.
If you have 100% pure Eucalyptus Essential Oil, you can put a drop or two of that in the humidifier.
Another option is to put the budgie's cage in the bathroom and run the shower on hot so the room fills with steam.
You can also boil water in a kettle or pot, tent a sheet over the bird's cage and place the kettle or pot inside the sheet (away from the cage - you don't want the budgie to get burned!) to make a steamy area in that way.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

